# Northern VA Reptile Show 12Dec15



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be vending at the Northern VA reptile show in Manassas on 12DEC15.

Northern Virginia Reptile Expo

Please see my add for frog availability:


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/262866-frog-availability.html


In addition to the frogs I will also have lots of feeders (Fruit flies, springtails, woodlice) , plants and more.


Anyone planning to attend?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Last minute additions:

Citronella 1-2 months old
F1 Red trivittatus 2-3 months old
leucamelas 1-2 months old
imitator - F2 Cainarachi Valley imitator Sub-adult (parents are INIBICO imports)


----------

